# International Delta Flight Connecting at MSP



## SkyBlueWaters (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm getting nervous about the things I'm reading about Delta. We have an upcoming trip connecting at MSP. The departure has a layover of two hours and I'm not sure how we're connecting from local to international (flight to Vancouver) and how any hiccups would be handled by them.

The major concern is the return flight with a layover of only 56 minutes. If we have to go through customs at MSP, not sure we're going to make the connecting flight home. Anyone aware of the procedure of International flights coming in from Canada?

Thanks!


----------



## Poobah (Jan 22, 2014)

*Connecting*

I assume you are coming in on Delta from CHI.

MSP does not have an "International Terminal" per se, so you don't change terminals. I suspect they will want to see your passport when you check in in CHI  and they will check your bags through to Vancouver. When you arrive at MSP just go to the departure gate. They will probably re-check your passports when you board.

As to the return, I can't speak to that for a Canadian flight, but in general when you arrive you must clear Immigration, then collect your bags and go through Customs. Right outside Customs there is a baggage check where you recheck your bags for your flight back to CHI. There is an exit from the baggage check that dumps you out on the "G Concourse." You can then head to your departure gate.

The above is a general process for arrival into MSP from an international flight. If there are some exceptions for Canada, I can't speak to that. I do know that in some cases bags are checked all the way through, but I think that might be to another international flight. 

The 56 minute layover could be a little dicey depending on how things are in Immigration and Customs and where your departure gate is. Usually arrivals are spaced, but a late wide body can really goof things up.

Bottom line is I would call Delta and ask about the return flight.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 22, 2014)

Many airports in Canada offer pre-clearance where you basically go through customs before getting on the plane.  This is a list from the  Department of Homeland Security.

Unless you are on the last scheduled flight of the day, if you miss the connection they will just put you on the next flight.

Delta should be able to tell you if you will be clearing customs in Canada or in MSP.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't remember if I've ever been on a flight from Canada where I did not clear US immigration at the departing airport. I know both Vancouver and Toronto offer this. In practical terms, this meant that when I arrived in the US it was the same as a domestic flight.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks! I will check the link.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jan 22, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Many airports in Canada offer pre-clearance where you basically go through customs before getting on the plane.  This is a list from the  Department of Homeland Security.
> 
> Unless you are on the last scheduled flight of the day, if you miss the connection they will just put you on the next flight.
> 
> Delta should be able to tell you if you will be clearing customs in Canada or in MSP.



Got it!

Vancouver Preclearance
Vancouver International Airport
International Terminal - Level 3
3161 Grant McConachie Way
Richmond, BC V7B 0A4
Port Director
Phone: (604) 278-3360

Thanks again for the link.


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 23, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> I can't remember if I've ever been on a flight from Canada where I did not clear US immigration at the departing airport. I know both Vancouver and Toronto offer this. In practical terms, this meant that when I arrived in the US it was the same as a domestic flight.



There are more Canadian airports that have this service:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_border_preclearance

As the article mentions, it allows flights from Canada and other international airports with customs pre-clearance to land at American airports that don't have customs clearance facilities such as LGA or DCA.


----------



## memereDoris (Jan 26, 2014)

It should be easy.  We go through customs when we land in Edmonton.  It should be the same to Vancouver.  With Delta through MSP we have often had 50-60 minutes and had no problems.  The airport is an easy one to change gates at.

Avoid Toronto and Air Canada at all costs.  Flights through Toronto always put us into major delays.  They even misplaced my husband in his wheelchair once.  Delta has never been an issue.  Major weather issues are the only delays we've had with them and they had arranged another connecting flight before we even landed.  

When pushing a wheelchair or with young children, I would say it's too tight unless you are a very seasoned traveller.


----------

